# 10% Off for Labor Day at Halloween Asylum



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

This is for in stock only items or is there a way to use it for coming soon items if we prepay..?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

The sale is on in stock items only. Not all items are guaranteed to arrive by Halloween, so we don't want to risk it.


----------

